# Was gonna go get a Stihl 066 Magnum today when.........



## ScotO (Jul 7, 2012)

I called the guy up this evening and he informed me that he RAN OVER IT WITH HIS TRUCK TODAY!  Dammit I had my heart set on gettin that saw, but thats the way it goes sometimes.  Anyhow in the course of talking to him, he said would you be interested in a Husky 372XP?  Saw is three years old, lightly used, comes with a 20" bar and three chains (two chains are new), and a 36" bar with one chain.  I said, wweeeeeelll.....I'm a Stihl guy but.....how much are we talking here?  He said 400 bucks.  Okay, boys......what would you all do if you had a deal like that hit ya?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 7, 2012)

For a 372XP with a 20" and 36" (little over a $100 for Bars that Big!) Thats only 3 yrs old.... Coming from a Homeowner.

How much did he cut a yr? 

I say its a deal.... Basically $350 for a good used XP (and prob one of the best known in Husqvarnas line-up!) And and extra $50 for a used 36" B & C (look at it how you want to, but those big bars are costly).

Did you counter offer? Maybe $350, or $375?? Always worth asking?


----------



## Thistle (Jul 7, 2012)

If its as clean as it sounds,def worth the $400.I paid $100 for a new 36 .063 gauge b/c way back in spring '94 for the then-new Poulan 475/rebadged Jonsered 2077.

I'd grab it ASAP,it wont be around long.My 23yr old very clean 288XP cost $465 last summer,few new add ons like hi performance air filter setup,full wrap handlebar etc added another $200. I actually wouldnt trade it for a new 390XPW with same displacement that is around $1300 total now.And new saw is about 2 lbs lighter with same RPMs but no more HP


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 7, 2012)

Tough way to get rid of a 066. 

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 7, 2012)

This is out of Baileys most recent sale catalog. Expensive .. .. .. .. !!

Average is about $140-$160 for a decent 36". Depending on the Brand it may be more or less. A 28" TechLite made for Husqvarna is $130. Thats crazy....


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 7, 2012)

Is the 36" bar the same mount as stihl?  That's a nice saw, but a 36" bar I'd want a little more cubes I think. As suggested, go dicker a little. How bad's the 066? Might make a good parts machine cheap. A C


----------



## ScotO (Jul 7, 2012)

Fellas he said the 066 is pretty much toast, but if I want it for parts he'll pretty much give it to me so we'll see when I get up there.  I am most certainly gonna dicker a little, but if the saw is as nice as he said it is, especially with the big bar thrown into the deal, it's probably gonna be hard to get him to come down at all.  I'll try.  Don't get me wrong, I like the Husky's, especially the XP line, and I think that saw would be OK for felling here and there with the big bar.  I am gonna start thinking about (gulp) thinning out some of my older saws, keeping the ones that are near-and-dear to me, of course.  I have around 15 running chainsaws (most of them older Stihls, some bigger McCullochs) that I just have to thin out, running out of room and I need something I can beat up felling all these trees so I can just use my beloved Stihl 041AV Supers once and a while.  This saw will hold me calm til I can get the 066 or 660 Magnum I have been patiently waiting for.  I think this deal is just too good to pass up.  He hasn't even advertised this saw yet, he felt bad because I really wanted the 066 and I was ready to buy it.  So he offered me this deal, and I think I'ma gonna take it!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 7, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Is the 36" bar the same mount as stihl? That's a nice saw, but a 36" bar I'd want a little more cubes I think. As suggested, go dicker a little. How bad's the 066? Might make a good parts machine cheap. A C


 AC, its not the same mount as the Stihl bar.  I think it is also similar to the Homelites and Echos, but not sure.....


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jul 7, 2012)

It's the old, "I ran over my 066 Magnum" bait-and-switch...seen it a thousand times!


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 8, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> It's the old, "I ran over my 066 Magnum" bait-and-switch...seen it a thousand times!


 
But he is offering it up as a parts saw.  If it was a sham it'd been "in the trash" or "junked it" by now.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 8, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I need something I can beat up felling all these trees so I can just use my beloved Stihl 041AV Supers once and a while.


 
They call 'em "work saws" for a reason. Kinda the same reason you don't see anyone beating up a 40's/50's classic pickup.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 8, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I called the guy up this evening and he informed me that he RAN OVER IT WITH HIS TRUCK TODAY! Dammit I had my heart set on gettin that saw, but thats the way it goes sometimes. Anyhow in the course of talking to him, he said would you be interested in a Husky 372XP? Saw is three years old, lightly used, comes with a 20" bar and three chains (two chains are new), and a 36" bar with one chain. I said, wweeeeeelll.....I'm a Stihl guy but.....how much are we talking here? He said 400 bucks. Okay, boys......what would you all do if you had a deal like that hit ya?


 
The 372xp is the only non-Stihl I wouldn't be completely and utterly ashamed to be seen running.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 8, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> The 372xp is the only non-Stihl I wouldn't be completely and utterly ashamed to be seen running.


Bigg Redd, I feel pretty much the same way. My brother-in-law's sister's husband  has one and I ran it when I dropped a couple 100' white pines down at their place a few years back and I was impressed with it overall. I really liked it, we were running a 28" bar on it and it had plenty more power to spare so I wouldn't be afraid to run a 36" on it occasionally. I am going to get the saw this week, he's holding it for me till I get a chance to go up and get it. We talked for around a half hour and the guy's a straight shooter from what I can tell. I'll keep you guys informed.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 9, 2012)

You always need another saw, if the price is right.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 9, 2012)

$400 is a very good price if the saw checks out. Immediately sell the 36" bar and replace it with a 28". Unless your cutting just christmas trees (I run a 32" full comp on mine, but it is ported).

BTW, get the 66 too, there has to be SOME salvagable parts!


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 9, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> BTW, get the 66 too, there has to be SOME salvagable parts!


 
I have a MS460 that got in a fight with an F550 and lost.   But I plan to use the crank, bearings, and p/C assy to rebuild a tired MS460 I picked up on eBay.    There's a good chance that 066 has a lot of use left in it!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 16, 2012)

Well guys, I went up and ran the 372XP this afternoon, the saw is in really good condition.  No cracks, missing bolts, etc.  Only think I can find wrong with it is the on/off switch is missing, easy fix on that one though.  It comes with a 20" bar and two chains, 32" bar and a chain (he thought the bar was 36" but it was only a 32") and he threw in a Stihl Rollomatic ES 20" bar with the deal.  I bought it for $400 bucks, no need to haggle as it is in really good shape and with all those bars and chains, I felt it was a great deal.  I will pick it up later this week and clean/tune it, will also port the muffler right away (cause that's how I do things), and post a pic or two, heck maybe even a video......


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Well guys, I went up and ran the 372XP this afternoon, the saw is in really good condition. No cracks, missing bolts, etc. Only think I can find wrong with it is the on/off switch is missing, easy fix on that one though. It comes with a 20" bar and two chains, 32" bar and a chain (he thought the bar was 36" but it was only a 32") and he threw in a Stihl Rollomatic ES 20" bar with the deal. I bought it for $400 bucks, no need to haggle as it is in really good shape and with all those bars and chains, I felt it was a great deal. I will pick it up later this week and clean/tune it, will also port the muffler right away (cause that's how I do things), and post a pic or two, heck maybe even a video......


 
Dunno man, that's a lot of damning evidence around.... "Hey Scott, remember that time you got really drunk and bought a Husky?...."


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 16, 2012)

That sounds like a really good deal Scotty. What's your plan for the muffler? I opened mine through the front where the bracket attaches. In hindsight, I wish I would have taken the time to use a deflector instead. In big wood on a long cut the exhaust smokes bark.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 16, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> That sounds like a really good deal Scotty. What's your plan for the muffler? I opened mine through the front where the bracket attaches. In hindsight, I wish I would have taken the time to use a deflector instead. In big wood on a long cut the exhaust smokes bark.


HS, I'll probably use a small angled pipe and aim it towards the recoil side of the saw, I'm gonna look at it when I get it home.  Gonna do a partial tear-down and clean the saw out really good, I'll figure it out from there.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 16, 2012)

I got 50.00 doing nothing! Another than that I would pray to the saw gods again. oh and my new saw with an OP!


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Well guys, I went up and ran the 372XP this afternoon, the saw is in really good condition. No cracks, missing bolts, etc. Only think I can find wrong with it is the on/off switch is missing, easy fix on that one though. It comes with a 20" bar and two chains, 32" bar and a chain (he thought the bar was 36" but it was only a 32") and he threw in a Stihl Rollomatic ES 20" bar with the deal. I bought it for $400 bucks, no need to haggle as it is in really good shape and with all those bars and chains, I felt it was a great deal. I will pick it up later this week and clean/tune it, will also port the muffler right away (cause that's how I do things), and post a pic or two, heck maybe even a video......


 

Did you get the 660 carcass?


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 16, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Did you get the 660 carcass?


 Yeah, how toasted was that 660?


----------



## Thistle (Jul 17, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> HS, I'll probably use a small angled pipe and aim it towards the recoil side of the saw, I'm gonna look at it when I get it home. Gonna do a partial tear-down and clean the saw out really good, I'll figure it out from there.


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUSQVARNA-2...065868645?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3cc8bd0565

Hopefully I can snag this for a LOT less than the $100+  currently asked for a factory OEM one.Originals are very rare & priced like gold.I'll watch the bidding & see how it goes.May just end up taking current muffler to favorite trusted local shop & see what he'd charge me.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 17, 2012)

Thistle, why not just drill a port equal in size to the factory exhaust on the clutch side of the muffler in front of the existing deflector. Then buy a 288 or 281 deflector and attach it with self tappers. It will cost you about $20 and a 1/2 hour of your time and you'll have a factory looking dual port.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 17, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Thistle, why not just drill a port equal in size to the factory exhaust on the clutch side of the muffler in front of the existing deflector. Then buy a 288 or 281 deflector and attach it with self tappers. It will cost you about $20 and a 1/2 hour of your time and you'll have a factory looking dual port.


 

Oooof. I hadnt thought of that.That's perfect!  THANKS!! 

 The factory one a well-known North Cali  saw builder is selling has identical factory ports,one on each side of muffler.I've only seen a handful of factory dual ports,less than 10 in a lot of years time. Still too high priced IMO,even for a rare OEM part that was discontinued years ago.

Gonna look for the deflector now,buy it if available,then wait to drill the port AFTER it arrives,just in case.

Do I need an extra screen/spark arrester also?  Existing muffler still has one I believe.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 17, 2012)

I usually buy the screen and the deflector....... dont have to run a screen, but it is advisable.

This should help in your search....

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/92636.htm


----------



## Thistle (Jul 17, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> I usually buy the screen and the deflector....... dont have to run a screen, but it is advisable.
> 
> This should help in your search....
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/92636.htm


 
Thanks again. Called local Husky dealer,gave them the part numbers for the deflector,screen & 2 of the screws.Should see them in about a week or so.$12 for the deflector,screen/screws another 2-3 bucks.I'm happy,or will be after I install them.


----------



## MarkinNC (Jul 17, 2012)

If you look at Ebay and CL, 372 prices (unless there ragged out) start with a 5 or a 6.  You got a good deal.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 17, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Yeah, how toasted was that 660?



It was TOTALLED!  He backed over it with his dually GMC (with a full aux. fuel tank in the bed)!  All he saved of it was the bar and chain, he threw them in with the Husky deal.


----------

